# Repeated errors when trying to sync w/ cm repos (CM11)



## hking0036 (Aug 21, 2012)

So I've been following the guide for building cm on grouper and keep running into an error in which it fails to sync the repos, saying that there was a fatal error fetching X file, or that something isn't a git repository, and I just don't really know what I can do about it, I have a .txt attached, any help would be appreciated.

Guides I'm using:

http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/index.php?title=Build_for_grouper

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=47172898#post47172898


----------

